
Obama demos healthcare.gov - nirmal
http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2010/07/28/not-your-ordinary-website-demo
======
nirmal
Follow along at <http://www.healthcare.gov/>

------
anigbrowl
If nothing else, this is a useful way to gather and compare information. I
like the prominent indicators for feedback and age of the information - spiffy
design in general.

